# Langster



## MrGrumpy (16 Oct 2008)

Can anyone confirm or have they heard of problems with Spesh Langster wheels, other than being crap  Last Friday the fixed cog came off along with lockring, which gave rise to a brown trouser event  Consequently i`ve snapped a spoke but this is the second spoke to be replaced having snapped one before. I just wonder if i should be getting this replaced under warranty as I read elsewhere about cogs and lockrings popping off due to crap threads on some hubs ? Now if it is a warranty job will i need to go back to Halfords since this is a C2W bike.


----------



## spandex (16 Oct 2008)

Yep get it back there ASAP


----------



## MrGrumpy (17 Oct 2008)

well took it back to Halfords, only issue is the warranty but i`m pretty sure its not out yet but will be end of month so see what happens. Just for info the thread is goosed hence the lockring popping off, not impressed tbh.


----------



## peejay78 (17 Oct 2008)

alex rims are a little bit shinky shonky, if that's what they are. i remember having some a while back, some years in the past, and they kept pinging.


----------



## fossyant (17 Oct 2008)

Ah but hubs are also shinky shonky if it's not threaded right.....

Things can come loose, but if the thread is shot, that's why.....


----------



## spandex (17 Oct 2008)

It is not the rims it is how they are put together and even then I don't think you will have so many problems if s88tfords had checked the spoke tension. It is just one of tho's things you don't do is go to s88tfords.


----------



## MrGrumpy (18 Oct 2008)

User3143 said:


> I had my Langster now for just under two years and have had next to no problems.
> 
> Have needed a new set of tyres and freewheel, that's it. Certainly had no problems with the wheels.



well the rear wheel has been awful, its had new cones and the ball bearings were shoot, changed for DA ones and its been great. Bottom bracket went as well about a month or so ago, however, I suppose its wear and tear, my bike is used constantly.


----------



## MrGrumpy (18 Oct 2008)

spandex said:


> It is not the rims it is how they are put together and even then I don't think you will have so many problems if s88tfords had checked the spoke tension. It is just one of tho's things you don't do is go to s88tfords.



Well unfortunatly my works C2W scheme use Halfords, so stuck with them. To be fair the guy i spoke to yesterday was quite sympathetic and was keen to even just rebuild the wheel for me, dunno if thats good or bad lol


----------



## peejay78 (21 Oct 2008)

yeah sorry, i meant the stoock wheels, spokes, shoot hubs, alex rims as a whole build.

they can be a bit shinky shonky. 

they can also last forever. luck of the draw i guess.


----------



## SheilaH (24 Oct 2008)

Sold my langster wheels on ebay immediately on sight (someone paid £85 for them). They are utter pants.


----------



## MrGrumpy (24 Oct 2008)

yep I think for xmas I`ll maybe treatmyself to a pair of goldtecs on some open pros. Unless my warranty replacements are those


----------



## SheilaH (24 Oct 2008)

Exactly what I've got. Get 'em built by BETD (Goldtec), their wheelbuilder is the best I've ever used. I've been ramping mine down stony tracks for 2 years and they are still true.


----------



## Mr Phoebus (24 Oct 2008)

SheilaH said:


> Exactly what I've got. Get 'em built by BETD (Goldtec), their wheelbuilder is the best I've ever used. I've been ramping mine down stony tracks for 2 years and they are still true.



Yeah, you can't beat Sheila's Wheels.


----------



## MrGrumpy (3 Nov 2008)

MrGrumpy said:


> Can anyone confirm or have they heard of problems with Spesh Langster wheels, other than being crap  Last Friday the fixed cog came off along with lockring, which gave rise to a brown trouser event  Consequently i`ve snapped a spoke but this is the second spoke to be replaced having snapped one before. I just wonder if i should be getting this replaced under warranty as I read elsewhere about cogs and lockrings popping off due to crap threads on some hubs ? Now if it is a warranty job will i need to go back to Halfords since this is a C2W bike.



Ok been along two weeks waiting on them doing something about the above problem and after much phoning around etc, they have done exactly nowt. 
Last week after another phone call I was told by the C2W team that the shop had fixed the wheel, yes they managed to tighten the lockring back up and in their view job done ! So the fact that the threads were shot was lost on them. Was not too happy with this and after much arguing on the phone reluctantly decided I`d had enough and on the basis that if it happened again that there would be no debate, it would just be sent away to get replaced. Well, you guessed it 2 days later the cog unscrews again, what a bunch of tossers, I now know why Halfords are just poor end off, I don`t blame the staff personally, they are told what to do but as for providing CS its rubbish. I`ve been in touch with the C2W folk and they assure me its now going to be dealt with, I await with bated breath. Secondly I think i`m going to e-mail my own HR or whoever and tell them exactly what i think of the fact that Halfords C2W was a bad idea. ( Halfords administer the C2W scheme for Royal Mail employees )


----------



## MrGrumpy (13 Nov 2008)

ok for anyone not asleep with this thread  the wheel is now being sent back to Specialized for examination.


----------



## GrahamG (13 Nov 2008)

Who will then blame halfords so that the saga may continue


----------



## MrGrumpy (22 Nov 2008)

well they have sent me a new set of wheels, only due to the fact that they dont have any black ones left, so its the 2009 set I have now. Can`t complain really however they are as rough as a badgers so new grease and spokes tightened.


----------

